# Victoria cop makes the news



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

sure wish we could have heard what was being said.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Justified!! Looked like a gangsta thug to me out casing, causing problems and chit.


Jk. Officer should get laughed off the force for that one. Yes, listen to LEO but dam. He must've been waiting for a long time to finally use a taser on someone that probably couldn't whoop his ***.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Probably a fake or expired plate was the reason for the stop. Cannot tell exactly what happened, but the cop seemed to be on a power trip. Used a taser on granpaw? Really? There wasn't much of a conversation for the officer to determine that an arrest was needed, and that seemed like an awful lot of force to use against an old man who wasn't acting threatening towards the officer. I bet that officers mother would be proud of her son's actions at that traffic stop. I really hope she gets to watch the whole thing.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

huntnetime said:


> sure wish we could have heard what was being said.


Yeah I'd love to hear what was said. Also did old man know he was getting pulled over? He seemed to act like he didn't


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here you go. The old man says near the end when interviewed he ain't gonna take that from nobody. Another case of follow lawful commands don't get tazed.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm going to swim against the current a bit here. If everyone who gets pulled over is allowed to control the situation, do and say whatever they want, we're going to have chaos in this country. The big guy that points and jaws at the officer is in the wrong as well.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Hard to really tell a lot about what is going on without audio.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

huntnetime said:


> sure wish we could have heard what was being said.


Then we could make a intelligent decision!! All I can say I think I saw an old man resist.and if he did then whatever it takes...but without words it's tuff


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/ne...ia-police-officer-investigated-for-tasing-dr/

Appears it was unlawful stop to begin with and old man tried to point it out to the young buck


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Here you go. The old man says near the end when interviewed he ain't gonna take that from nobody. Another case of follow lawful commands don't get tazed.


I wouldn't be so sure those commands were lawful. It appears the officer was in the wrong. Certain dealer plates do allow for the operation of vehicles with expired inspections. So if this was the case, and the officer was wrong, how is his ignorance of the law grounds for how he assaulted the innocent citizen? Why did he just tackle the old guy after a few seconds of verbal exchange? If the old guy wasn't in the wrong, then why should he be subject to an assault by an ignorant officer? If the officer was right and his actions just, why was the citizen not charged, and why did he receive an apology from the chief of police? Now the bigger question is what happened to the officer? Will he receive an actual punishment, not just a piece of paper saying he did something wrong and not to do it again?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

juan valdez said:


> https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/ne...ia-police-officer-investigated-for-tasing-dr/
> 
> Appears it was unlawful stop to begin with and old man tried to point it out to the young buck


 Agreed....So if the stubborn old man would have just let the dumbarse cop handcuff him & set him in the back of the cruiser, he would have been released a few minutes later when another officer with some sense showed up. Not following officers commands might get your arse kicked, tazed, or shot.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah I'm not going down this rabbit hole. Everyone got their opinion.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

The cop was kinda rough with the old man, but once again people don't want to follow directions.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

gjhamiltom said:


> The cop was kinda rough with the old man, but once again people don't want to follow directions.


Is it about following directions from an ignorant misguided cop, or is it about law enforcement overstepping their authority? Big difference. Having a badge doesn't make one right.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

"Just follow directions", "work it out at the station", etc...

SCOTUS has riuled that you are well within your rights to resist an unlawful arrest.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You can beat the rap, but not necessarily the ride...What would have been sad if the old man would have suffered a debilitating head injury for having to be right.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Agreed....So if the stubborn old man would have just let the dumbarse cop handcuff him & set him in the back of the cruiser, he would have been released a few minutes later when another officer with some sense showed up. *Not following officers commands might get your arse kicked, tazed, or shot.*


Even if you did nothing wrong, do what the police tell you to do, NEVER question them, bow down and thank them for OUR NEW POLICE STATE......

I think I still have a right under the 1st to question any government employee without being thrown to the ground... and it looks like the police chief in this case agrees!!!


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> Is it about following directions from an ignorant misguided cop, or is it about law enforcement overstepping their authority? Big difference. Having a badge doesn't make one right.


But it's not worth it risking bodily injury or worse just to prove your right. I'm sure most have received a bs ticket in their lifetime. But that doesnt make it ok to start going ape **** . There are good and bad people in all professions, cops included, but it's not worth risking jail, injury, or death to prove your right.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

It amazes me that many folks expect cops to immediately know the complete interpretation and details of every law on the book, yet after an incident occurs it takes teams of lawyers to decide the legality and meaning.

Just look at some of the discussions on here about traffic laws, and how we differ as to their meaning and enforcement.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Potentially Famous Last Words...

http://mytimemattersblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/thats-right-*****es-tombstone.jpg


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Why would the officer arrest the guy for an expired inspection sticker? That's not an arrestable offense. It should just be a ticket. I think the officer is going to be found guilty of several violations, though. From wrongful arrest to improper use of force. Once the guy started resisting, I don't think he needed to tase him. Let's also be thankful it was just a taser gun, not a firearm.

If I were in that situation, I wouldn't resist being cuffed or detained. Logic dictates to me that resisting, even if it is wrong, may result in me being hurt (or worse) or being charged with resisting arrest. I think things would get straightened out later. Sometimes things aren't properly conveyed in the heat of the moment. 

I think both guys are in the wrong in some capacity in this incident, but the majority of that is on the officer. He completely over-reacted to the situation.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

They can arrest you for anything. It's called New Traffic. Like was said before you can beat the rap but not the ride. It's not worth it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Probably not a good idea to bumping (c)rap music while recording video either


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

spike404 said:


> It amazes me that many folks expect cops to immediately know the complete interpretation and details of every law on the book, yet after an incident occurs it takes teams of lawyers to decide the legality and meaning.
> 
> Just look at some of the discussions on here about traffic laws, and how we differ as to their meaning and enforcement.


Sometimes that's the case, but this one is pretty simple. It's something every cop should know, especially a patrol officer.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Isn't "ignorance of the law is not an excuse" supposed to be a two way street?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Common sense should dictate that the side of the road is not the place to argue your guilt or innocence...the Courthouse is.

Of course common sense is often times not too common.


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

At least the cop net home safe.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> Probably not a good idea to bumping (c)rap music while recording video either


Thought the same thing. He should be fired for his poor taste in music.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a little bit better video of them talking to him.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

What a big tough guy..... Stay classy pd


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Like it or not you gotta listen to the cops..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

MarkU said:


> Thought the same thing. He should be fired for his poor taste in music.


No chit. I can't believe that ghetto aszz **** he's listening to or that even any music is allowed in a cop car.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> Sometimes that's the case, but this one is pretty simple. It's something every cop should know, especially a patrol officer.


 You know nothing more about this incident than I do. What laws, how many, how they apply in this instance, are "pretty simple", and that "every cop should know"?


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

*paper tag*

The paper tag only applies to registration of vehicle. A vehicle with paper tag will have no registration sticker ,but is required to have current inspection.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I HAVE HEARD SO MANY TIMES THAT THE COPS ARE BRAINWASHED TO BELIEVE THAT THEY ARE THE 'GOOD GUYS' AND ALL OTHERS ARE NOT. WHEN THIS IS DRILLED INTO THE MINDS OF THE COPS, THEY HAVE NO OTHER RESPONSE IN THESE SITUATIONS TO BELIEVE THAT THEY ARE IN THE RIGHT AND ALL OTHERS IN THE WRONG REGARDLESS OF CIRCUMSTANCES.

How pathetic.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

That cop must be colorblind.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

Two of the biggest lies come after " I heard" and "They said".


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like Santa was lucky he didn't get a arse whupping as well,lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Made the front page of the paper here.

Not sure how to take it, looks like the cop was a little rough, I am betting the old man mouthed off to him.

I say throw both of them in jail


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Report in victoria Newspaper..*

I am actually suprised that the VPD stopped someone for a traffic violation.. maybe he thought it would be easy pickings as the guy was old..

Our city could make a fortune if the VPD would patrol Loop 463 on a regular basis.. folks going 70 in a 55 MPH construction zone all day and night.. but that would require them to do some actual work..

VPD does not do much of anything to do with enforcing the law including traffic control down here.. too dang many donut shops in town and that keeps them busy most of the day..

Thanks goodness we have a Great Sheriff & Deputy's here, who actually do a heck of a job..

Here is story from Victoria Advocate..

A Victoria police officer is under investigation after a 76-year-old man accused him of using excessive force during a traffic stop.

The officer, Nathanial Robinson, 23, was placed on administrative duty Friday pending the outcome of an internal investigation into whether he violated the use of force policy when he tased Victoria resident Pete Vasquez, said Chief J.J. Craig. The officer was hired after graduating from the police academy two years ago.

The incident happened Thursday after Robinson saw an expired inspection sticker on the car Vasquez was driving back to Adam's Auto Mart, 2801 N. Laurent St., where he helps with mechanical work.

Vasquez got out of the car, which is owned by the car lot, attempting to get the manager. He pointed out to the officer the dealer tags on the back of the car, which would make it exempt from having an inspection.

Police dashboard camera video shows Robinson arresting Vasquez for the expired sticker.

When the officer first grabbed Vasquez's arm, the older man pulled it away. Robinson then pushed Vasquez down on the hood of the police cruiser. The two fell out of the camera's video frame, but police said the officer used the Taser on Vasquez twice while he was on the ground.

"He just acted like a pit bull, and that was it," Vasquez said. "For a while, I thought he was going to pull his gun and shoot me."

Vasquez was handcuffed, placed in the back of the police cruiser and taken to Citizens Medical Center, where he remained in police custody for two hours.

Craig said the police department's dash cam footage "raises some concerns."

He decided to open the investigation after viewing the footage and has personally apologized to Vasquez for the incident.

"Public trust is extremely important to us," Craig said. "Sometimes that means you have to take a real hard look at some of the actions that occur within the department."

The internal investigation also will examine the details of the arrest. Driving with an expired inspection sticker is a Class C misdemeanor, typically addressed with a citation. Because Vasquez was driving a car with dealer tags, the car was exempt, Craig confirmed. Vasquez was released from the hospital without being cited.

If the investigation finds Robinson violated the use of force policy, his possible punishment ranges from a letter of reprimand to suspension without pay or termination, Craig said.

District Attorney Stephen Tyler said he has not been contacted by police about the case or seen the video.

First, authorities must determine whether criminal wrongdoing, moral wrongdoing or a policy violation occurred.

Possible charges include official oppression, injury to elderly, aggravated assault and assault, he said.

Tyler said the incident was bad timing given the headlines dominating national news, but said Victoria isn't Ferguson, Mo., or New York.

"You want to make sure you give the right kind of person a badge and a gun," he said.

Larry Urich, a 62-year-old sales manager at the car lot, said watching the scuffle unfold made him sick. He said he wanted the officer fired and prosecuted for excessive use of force and causing bodily harm to an elderly person.

"I told the officer, 'What in the hell are you doing?' This gentleman is 76 years old," Urich said. "The cop told me to stand back, but I didn't shut up. I told him he was a g-------- **** Stormtrooper."

Urich followed behind the police car that drove Vasquez to the hospital and waited until his friend was released.

"There should have been an ambulance called for this elderly gentleman," Urich said. "He should not have been handcuffed to go to the emergency room when he had not done anything wrong."

Through it all, Urich said, he feels sorry for the officer.

"He's probably a good family man, but you don't treat people like that," Urich said. "I don't see how in the world anyone would think he should keep his job after that."

A day after the incident, Vasquez said he still had body aches and expected it would be a few days before he healed.

"I feel like my rights were violated," he said. "The police department is supposed to train their police officers to be more conscientious and use common sense. I don't think he had any."

Craig said he hired the officer "because he was a very good candidate," but he also felt obliged to talk to Vasquez in person to apologize for the incident.

Vasquez said he appreciated the conversation with the chief.

"He didn't want me to think that all policemen are like that," Vasquez said. "I said he's got a lot to do to prove to me that."

SG :texasflag


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I've learned that police are a LOT more likely to listen to you AFTER you have complied with their initial instructions. I'm sure not justifying the actions of that pinhead cop, but cops DO make mistakes like other people. Comply, explain the situation, and be on your way.
On the other hand, I saw no need to manhandle the elderly gentleman like that. That's one poor decision making cop who should probably NOT be an LEO.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Knew that cop was a trouble the minute I heard his music choice. Thinks he's a tough guy. Seems to be way too often days, the most dangerous place on the planet is face to face with a police officer. What gets to me is pd departments know who these power hungry jerks are. Why don't they get rid of them before they attack old men instead of apologizing after the fact?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

The dealer plate law is wordy. I'm not sure he was supposed to even be driving a vehicle with a dealer tag on it, but of course the article wouldn't make a mention of it. Dealer tags aren't to be used to go to the store or run errands. Dealer tags are only supposed to be driven by the dealership owner or a representative of the dealership, and they're only supposed to be used for transporting the vehicle to another dealership or a mechanic shop.

The inspection law is wordy too:

Sec. 548.052. VEHICLES NOT SUBJECT TO INSPECTION. This chapter does not apply to:
(1) a trailer, semitrailer, pole trailer, or mobile home moving under or bearing a current factory-delivery license plate or current in-transit license plate;
(2) a vehicle moving under or bearing a paper dealer in-transit tag, machinery license, disaster license, parade license, prorate tab, one-trip permit, vehicle temporary transit permit, antique license, custom vehicle license, street rod license, temporary 24-hour permit, or permit license;
(3) a trailer, semitrailer, pole trailer, or mobile home having an actual gross weight or registered gross weight of 4,500 pounds or less;
(4) farm machinery, road-building equipment, a farm trailer, or a vehicle required to display a slow-moving-vehicle emblem under Section 547.703;
(5) a former military vehicle, as defined by Section 504.502;
(6) a vehicle qualified for a tax exemption under Section 152.092, Tax Code; or
(7) a vehicle for which a certificate of title has been issued but that is not required to be registered.

I would like to see this dealer tag. It looks like a used vehicle that has been titled and owned by the small dealership, which are notorious for misusing dealer tags. 


With that said, I think the situation could have probably been handled a little different. I am guessing the old man got rude, which led to the events that took place. _*Patience*_ would have likely gotten that traffic stop to end peacefully. I don't have time to arrest everyone who gets rude with me, nor do I want to do that. I sure would like to hear the audio that goes along with this video though.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

spike404 said:


> You know nothing more about this incident than I do. What laws, how many, how they apply in this instance, are "pretty simple", and that "every cop should know"?


I can't speak to what you know, but I have first hand knowledge of what exemptions are offered with dealer plates. I also have researched and found where the chief of police in Victoria TX stated that the plate was exempt from the inspection requirement. Does that help you?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Since when do you throw someone in jail for an expired inspection sticker?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Not enough policemen these days, just a lot of gun toters.

TH


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> I can't speak to what you know, but I have first hand knowledge of what exemptions are offered with dealer plates. I also have researched and found where the chief of police in Victoria TX stated that the plate was exempt from the inspection requirement. Does that help you?


Nope, no help. Just as I previously posted, people argue about laws that even lawyers do not understand.

The license plate laws in Texas are quite lengthy, as another poster stated. Note the portion in red. Perhaps the chief is also confused?

*http://www.txdmv.gov/dealers/dealer-license-plates*

*Dealer Uses Include:*


On vehicles being used for demonstration or test drives
On vehicles used by the dealer, the dealerâ€™s family or employees for personal use
On courtesy vehicles used by the dealer if there is no signage on the vehicle
*Converter Uses Include:*


On vehicles the converter is demonstrating or test-driving
On vehicles being driven by the converter to and from the franchised dealer that sells the vehicle
*Vehicles with Dealerâ€™s or Converterâ€™s Plates*


MUST have a current inspection
CANNOT display signs on the vehicle
CANNOT be used on a vehicle carrying a load or performing services for the dealer, such as carrying parts or operating as a rental unit (There is a special provision under the law for independent dealers carrying vehicles to and from the auction.)
MUST have the title assigned to the dealer


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> I can't speak to what you know, but I have first hand knowledge of what exemptions are offered with dealer plates. I also have researched and found where the chief of police in Victoria TX stated that the plate was exempt from the inspection requirement. Does that help you?


That's what someone told the chief.

I would like to know exactly what kind of plate was on the vehicle. The driver may have been in violation of what you're supposed to be using a dealer plate for.

There are so many cars driving around with dealer tags that aren't supposed to have them on the vehicle. In fact, I rarely see one used correctly. If you're using the wrong dealer plate, do you need an inspection for it? If this goes that far, the officers attorney will get to the bottom of that issue.

Regardless, some patience would have this ended peacefully.



bigfishtx said:


> Since when do you throw someone in jail for an expired inspection sticker?


There's a time and place for everything.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

spike404 said:


> On The Hook said:
> 
> 
> > I can't speak to what you know, but I have first hand knowledge of what exemptions are offered with dealer plates. I also have researched and found where the chief of police in Victoria TX stated that the plate was exempt from the inspection requirement. Does that help you?
> ...


There's a provision on paper dealer plates too


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a different type of plate than what was on the vehicle in question.



spike404 said:


> Nope, no help. Just as I previously posted, people argue about laws that even lawyers do not understand.
> 
> The license plate laws in Texas are quite lengthy, as another poster stated. Note the portion in red. Perhaps the chief is also confused?
> 
> ...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*BAck in the day*

You would have got a leather black jack upside the head, a quick attitude adjustment - cops had more respect then

I think improper use of force, if conversation did not "improve" situation then tase as needed.

Why should any cop risk being injured? Taser is better than being shot --

You are danged if you do and danged if you don't as an LEO these days.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Why should any cop risk being injured? Taser is better than being shot --
> 
> You are danged if you do and danged if you don't as an LEO these days.


I thought about pointing out the fact that Tasers minimize injury to both parties. Trying to arrest someone who doesn't want to be arrested is difficult and often results in broken bones, etc. Using that logic around here is pointless though.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Teeroy. I think the point most are saying is it never came to the point to chunk him on the ground and tase him much less the need to handcuff him. Not yet anyway that early in the stop. Compliance is king for everyone unless you have something to hide then you get what's coming but that old dude just got out of the car. That cop needs to be pushing a pencil or something in another career. Not a police department. No juevos. If he couldn't physically handle him he'd end up shooting someone with any strength behind them. Legit stop or not and punk or not.

Edit- and all about y'all having to waste some ghettoass feral, meth head thief or any standard H2O wasting pos that threatens y'all with proof of causing harm. Kill em all as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> That's a different type of plate than what was on the vehicle in question.


OK. With your "first hand knowledge of what exemptions are offered with dealer plates", just tell us exactly what kind of plate was on the car and how you know, and the TXDOT regulation exempting it from inspection.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Are police officers required to have a high and tight hair cut?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

answer this Teeroy - 

How do you justify an officer immediately escalating a simple traffic stop to placing the citizen under arrest?

obviously we can't hear what was said, but from the video - the office grabs citizen by the wrist as if to place into custody.

to me - it looks like assault on the part of VPD.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

The cop and the Victoria city legal dept will get to answer all the questions in Civil Court I am sure. A string of lawyers just praying for a chance to represent Mr Vasquez...

Taxes down there are going up, folks.. Cut and dried case with the video...Pull out your wallets. Mr Vasquez is going on a nice vacation...and he deserves it..IMHO...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Teeroy. I think the point most are saying is it never came to the point to chunk him on the ground and tase him much less the need to handcuff him. Not yet anyway that early in the stop.


I never disagreed with that. I even said that patience would have likely prevented this from happening.



speckle-catcher said:


> answer this Teeroy -
> 
> How do you justify an officer immediately escalating a simple traffic stop to placing the citizen under arrest?
> 
> ...


I have chosen my words carefully in this thread as to not get accused of taking sides, and I'm getting accused of justifying his actions.....









The audio tell us a lot more, obviously. We don't know what the old guy said. Being rude isn't a reason to be arrested for a simple traffic violation. The old guy could have escalated it by his words. The officer could have over-reacted in his decision. What if the old guy said "I'm sick of you clowns, you aren't going to do anything about it!!"

What makes it a "simple traffic stop?"










To answer the other side of your original question; The only justification needed is that the violator committed a law violation (which is still yet to be determined in this case).

Say that I stop someone for a broken tail light and decide to make an arrest for that offense. As long as I notify the driver he/she is being arrested (I manifest my purpose), I can use the minimum amount of force necessary to make that arrest. If the person doesn't want to be arrested, the following actions may not be pretty on video. You may get tased or physically injured during the arrest. I may get injured during the arrest. It's difficult to handcuff someone that doesn't want to be handcuffed. You saw an assault? I saw someone who didn't want to be handcuffed, and the resulting action of that decision. AGAIN, his patience may have been able to end this differently.

The old guy refused to put his hands behind his back and obviously pulled away from the officer. That's resisting. I'm sure the issue here is going to be what the arrest was even for. The audio would be much more helpful. The officer actually appears to be within Taser's guidelines. He was physically resisting the arrest (which is yet to be determined to be lawful or unlawful), and got tased. What was going on while they were on the ground? No one knows.

It's easy to get caught up in the guy's age and what he was being arrested for. When this goes to court for excessive use of force, I don't believe any of that is going to matter. When the officer told him he was under arrest (I'm assuming he said something), he resisted.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

teeroy said:


> What if the old guy said "I'm sick of you clowns, you aren't going to do anything about it!!"
> 
> Then the elderly gentleman would have been exercising his First Amendment right to free speech. The gentleman is probably old enough to remember when the Constitution meant something in America.
> No matter what he said, he was not posing a threat to the officer, and there was no need to restrain him. At all.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

or....in Victoria...it could have been just a white cop and a brown perp...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

TrueblueTexican said:


> You would have got a leather black jack upside the head, a quick attitude adjustment - cops had more respect then
> 
> I think improper use of force,* if conversation did not "improve" situation then tase as needed.*
> 
> ...


You sound like a hot dog cop wannabe. Tase as needed, sounds like a page out of the stormtroopers cookbook.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

So we can be arrested for a broken tail light?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

jesco said:


> Then the elderly gentleman would have been exercising his First Amendment right to free speech. The gentleman is probably old enough to remember when the Constitution meant something in America.
> No matter what he said, he was not posing a threat to the officer, and there was no need to restrain him. At all.


You have no idea what he said, and apparently don't know the meaning behind the first amendment. Was he charged with something that he said?









There can be a lot to what someone says, which can sometimes get you detained. Phrases such as, "I'm not signing your ticket" will get you arrested. I'm not speaking specifically about this situation, but an officer doesn't know if he is dealing with someone who is mentally stable or suicidal. If someone immediately starts with abusive and threatening language, as an officer safety measure, the things you say can get you put into handcuffs.

How do you know he wasn't posing a threat? There have been a lot of officers killed by unstable "older" guys.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

jesco said:


> teeroy said:
> 
> 
> > What if the old guy said "I'm sick of you clowns, you aren't going to do anything about it!!"
> ...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

songogetme said:


> So we can be arrested for a broken tail light?


You can't be arrested for speeding and open container, unless you refuse to sign the citation. Excessive speeding, along with other factors can be taken as reckless driving, which is a class B misdemeanor.

It isn't typical to arrest grandpa for a inspection sticker. Those class C charges are usually reserved for when they're needed.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

dan_wrider said:


> jesco said:
> 
> 
> > Wasted breath there buddy. This ones actually easy for ol t-roy to backup.
> ...


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just a reminder to folks that an "old guy" can kill you just as fast as a youngster...

Trooper Randall Vetter was killed by a 72 year old man who he had stopped for a seatbelt violation.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Teeroy, I have never given you, or anyone else, red. I don't "punish" someone for not agreeing with me. And you have my name on somebody else's quote. Please edit, if you don't mind.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

jesco said:


> Teeroy, I have never given you, or anyone else, red. I don't "punish" someone for not agreeing with me. And you have my name on somebody else's quote.


That's D Wrider who don't hesitate with the red...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jail house lawyers always come out for these. Nothing new.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Maybe everyone should just drive around pre-handcuffed in the event we run into a pussy cop.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

rmiller4292 said:


> Just a reminder to folks that an "old guy" can kill you just as fast as a youngster...
> 
> Trooper Randall Vetter was killed by a 72 year old man who he had stopped for a seatbelt violation.


Yeah, there are so many similarities between your video and the one that started this thread....


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Your assuming that the officer told the old guy he was under arrest. We don't know that happened, do we?



teeroy said:


> I never disagreed with that. I even said that patience would have likely prevented this from happening.
> 
> I have chosen my words carefully in this thread as to not get accused of taking sides, and I'm getting accused of justifying his actions.....
> 
> ...


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Yeah, there are so many similarities between your video and the one that started this thread....


You obviously have an axe to grind with cops...you're usually on the first cop-bashing bandwagon that rolls by. I'm fine with that...I work in Austin so I'm used to it.

I simply posted an incident where an "Old Guy" killed an officer after being stopped on a minor traffic violation. It has more similarities than you might think. I was simply pointing out that because somebody is of a more advanced age, that doesn't mean they can't do harm.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

HoustonKid said:


> Here you go. The old man says near the end when interviewed he ain't gonna take that from nobody. Another case of follow lawful commands don't get tazed.


 This... just follow directions and no one gets hurt... Why can't people just follow simple directions, submit to request and move on with life unless you have something to hide. Plain and simple. Ole' gezzer resisted from the get go. LEO should have used better judgment, but still. Lite em up...


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't have any axe to grind with law abiding leo's, but am firmly against having one's rights trampled because of bad police work, power trips, and holier-than-thou attitudes. If you can't see that there are even a small percentage of bad leo's is a huge number because of the sheer volume of leo's in our society, then you're not being realistic. I'm tired of hearing how leo's should be treated as if they are beyond reproach, they're human and make mistakes just as often as the rest of us, and we read about many of them on a regular basis.

Why don't the citizens, who are "presumed" innocent until proven otherwise, get the same treatment? Innocent people being killed, beaten, harassed, tasered, traumatized, and having their pets killed by out of control leo's isn't acceptable in my book and I'll speak up against it as should we all. A leo's life isn't any more important than the average American and shouldn't be treated as such. It's a tough job, that I wouldn't want, but leo's know that going in. Come down hard on the low life's of society and i have no problem, but don't kill grandpa while he is in his wheel chair at the nursing home. Do your job properly and treat the citizens fairly and I have no problem or issue. Step outside the law and I take issue with how you do things. When it citizens treat leo's like we regularly see leo's treat citizens, the citizens go to jail or worse. Why should it be any different for leo's who are out of line.? It's not you against us, it's good against bad. Why does your sense of equality apply equally to leo's and non-leo's?



rmiller4292 said:


> You obviously have an axe to grind with cops...you're usually on the first cop-bashing bandwagon that rolls by. I'm fine with that...I work in Austin so I'm used to it.
> 
> I simply posted an incident where an "Old Guy" killed an officer after being stopped on a minor traffic violation. It has more similarities than you might think. I was simply pointing out that because somebody is of a more advanced age, that doesn't mean they can't do harm.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Why does my sense of equality apply equally to Leo's and non Leo's??? Because that's how it should be..my life is just as important as yours. You deserve to go home to your family just like I do. 

The difference between you and Leo's...(and I'm making a generalization here because I don't know what you do) is that your work is not scrutinized by millions of people that think they know your job better than you, and scream for a public hanging if you make a mistake. 

I also have issue with people that think I signed up to die or get injured at work. That's simply not true. I know there is risk in what I do, but for the public to think I signed up to get assaulted injured or killed is simply absurd.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> .... Why does your sense of equality apply equally to leo's and non-leo's?


Obviously a typo courtesy of auto-correct and fat fingers. Should have been *Why doesn't your sense of equality apply equally to leo's and non-leo's?*



rmiller4292 said:


> Why does my sense of equality apply equally to Leo's and non Leo's??? Because that's how it should be..my life is just as important as yours. You deserve to go home to your family just like I do.
> 
> The difference between you and Leo's...(and I'm making a generalization here because I don't know what you do) is that your work is not scrutinized by millions of people that think they know your job better than you, and scream for a public hanging if you make a mistake.
> 
> I also have issue with people that think I signed up to die or get injured at work. That's simply not true. I know there is risk in what I do, but for the public to think I signed up to get assaulted injured or killed is simply absurd.


Your previous statements don't seem to imply equality for citizens and leo's, but that may just be from lack of personal interaction and the way it comes across the internet.

My work is highly scrutinized, by multiple AHJ's, and I'm happy to be compliant. I'm glad that you feel your work is scrutinized by so many, hopefully that will have a positive impact on what you do and don't do in your position of public trust. I don't believe that anyone thinks you signed up to get assulted, injured or killed. To be clear, I want all law abiding leo's to go home safely every night, and I'd also like for all none criminal citizens to do the same. The comment was that citizens shouldn't have to fear being assaulted, injured, or killed by rogue leo's.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Obviously a typo courtesy of auto-correct and fat fingers. Should have been *Why doesn't your sense of equality apply equally to leo's and non-leo's?*
> 
> Your previous statements don't seem to imply equality for citizens and leo's, but that may just be from lack of personal interaction and the way it comes across the internet.
> 
> My work is highly scrutinized, by multiple AHJ's, and I'm happy to be compliant. I'm glad that you feel your work is scrutinized by so many, hopefully that will have a positive impact on what you do and don't do in your position of public trust. I don't believe that anyone thinks you signed up to get assulted, injured or killed. To be clear, I want all law abiding leo's to go home safely every night, and I'd also like for all none criminal citizens to do the same. The comment was that citizens shouldn't have to fear being assaulted, injured, or killed by rogue leo's.


What did I say that implied there was a difference between leo's and non leo's? I'm not being argumentative, just curious, because all I said was that a youngster can kill you just as fast as an "old guy" using the term that several have used on this post. Curiosity is a difficult emotion to convey via a forum post.

Fortunately, the threat of public scrutiny is not what makes me perform my duties with integrity...that has to do with how I was raised and trained. I've been doing this job for almost 15 years, and can honestly say that have no sustained complaints in my personnel file...I've had people that I arrest thank me for being respectful to them. What I do is a job, it just happens to be that my job sometimes requires me to arrest people. I don't believe that Officers have the right to be rude or condescending to people because of their position.

I think that all cops that walk the straight and narrow would agree with you that crooked cops need to be dealt with. If a police officer steals, assaults people, or anything else that is not within the guidelines of the law or their employment policy, they should lose that position. Those of us that play by the rules want that as bad as the citizens we serve.

As far as expecting to get injured or killed at work, that was not specifically directed at you..but it is a common war cry for the anti-police crowd. I highly doubt that someone that works as a crossing guard would say "well she should have expected to get run over...she works in the street" if one got killed..but they say that about the police on a regular basis.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like your in good shape then. I wouldn't want your job, nor am I anti-police. We need good cops, and I appreciate the good work they do. But, we need more good officers to stand up to the bad ones. As noted, it's a risky job, and bad can come from anywhere, but that's no excuse for bad cops to act inappropriately. My question is why aren't bad cops dealt with more often, or at least as often as they are exposed? Wiki shows there to be 780,000 cops and detectives (2012). Basic math says that if 5% are bad, that's 39,000 bad cops. That's quite a number, and I'd guess that 5% is on the low side. We don't see anywhere near that number of cases brought against cops each year. Not all bad cops are bad all the time, but the numbers are staggering.

Back to this thread, since it has been determined by the Chief that the plate in use exempted the driver from having a current inspection, what should be done to the officer in light of his inappropriate response? We do not know IF the officer told the guy he was under arrest, and it would seem that as fast as it played out, he didn't. I don't believe it was clear to the bystanders immediately next to the vehicles. Even if the officer told the old guy he was under arrest, the stop was bad, and what cause would he have to make the arrest? How should this cop be dealt with? Do you think his Mother is proud of his actions? Is this the kind of officer we want on our streets?



rmiller4292 said:


> What did I say that implied there was a difference between leo's and non leo's? I'm not being argumentative, just curious, because all I said was that a youngster can kill you just as fast as an "old guy" using the term that several have used on this post. Curiosity is a difficult emotion to convey via a forum post.
> 
> Fortunately, the threat of public scrutiny is not what makes me perform my duties with integrity...that has to do with how I was raised and trained. I've been doing this job for almost 15 years, and can honestly say that have no sustained complaints in my personnel file...I've had people that I arrest thank me for being respectful to them. What I do is a job, it just happens to be that my job sometimes requires me to arrest people. I don't believe that Officers have the right to be rude or condescending to people because of their position.
> 
> ...


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

What's your definition of a bad cop? Someone that unintentionally violates policy, Or someone that commits a criminal offense? I can only speak for my agency, but our Chief has zero tolerance for bad cops. He has a very clear policy and disciplinary guidelines that he follows regarding officer conduct. In this instance, none of us know the whole story, but from the chief's statement the officer sounds like he was in the wrong as far as the tag violation. That should be dealt with via re-training. As far him violating the law, that's up to a prosecutor and a grand jury. If they believe he did in fact violate the law, he will be tried like the rest of us and have his day in court....remember that Leo's are just like the rest of us and are afforded due process as well. If he's guilty he will lose his peace officer license and never be a leo again.

Since we're talking numbers, approximately 210,000 people are killed by medical malpractice (number three leading cause of death in the US) each year in the US alone. Where is the anti-doctor outrage? For comparison, approximately 320 people died at the hands of police officers in 2013. It would seem to me that people should be much more afraid of their doctor than of a rogue cop on a killing spree.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

All I see here is a power trip by the cop and an old man with an attitude. Who is more in the wrong?

Actually I think this same cop (hair cut and glasses on the head) pulled me over for an expired sticker about one year ago. We were both very respectful of each other and no one was hurt.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I say Cop should not be so aggressive and he's just being a Bully with his Power and Control of having a uniform on. Lots of LEO get another attitude when they suit up.


----------



## Otolith (Nov 29, 2014)

A missing inspection sticker or out of date one is what part of "protect and serve" ?
How do you feel now days when you have a police car following you when looking in your rear view mirror ?
Do you think, ut oh, what did I do wrong or do you get exciting and feel great and safe for having law enforcement so close by for your protection ?


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Do agencies still require officers to write a certain amount of tickets a month ?


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

rmiller4292 said:


> Fortunately, the threat of public scrutiny.......


I'm curious, when did public oversight become considered a "threat" to you or any other LEOs?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

juan said:


> I say Cop should not be so aggressive and he's just being a Bully with his Power and Control of having a uniform on. Lots of LEO get another attitude when they suit up.


Maybe the old man shouldn't have been so quick to jump out of the car and act like he is running things! Pretty sure if he would have stayed in the car and merely ask some questions probably been on his merry way.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Obviously a typo courtesy of auto-correct and fat fingers. Should have been *Why doesn't your sense of equality apply equally to leo's and non-leo's?*
> 
> Your previous statements don't seem to imply equality for citizens and leo's, but that may just be from lack of personal interaction and the way it comes across the internet.
> 
> My work is highly scrutinized, by multiple AHJ's, and I'm happy to be compliant. I'm glad that you feel your work is scrutinized by so many, hopefully that will have a positive impact on what you do and don't do in your position of public trust. I don't believe that anyone thinks you signed up to get assulted, injured or killed. To be clear, I want all law abiding leo's to go home safely every night, and I'd also like for all none criminal citizens to do the same. The comment was that citizens shouldn't have to fear being assaulted, injured, or killed by rogue leo's.


The way On the hook made it sound to me was that he hoped that public scrutiny had a positive impact on how I do my job... It shouldn't have any impact if I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing, public scrutiny or not.

Threat was probably not the right word, however I'm sure officers that get thrown under the bus as political pawns feel that the public scrutiny is a threat at times. That's the problem with message boards... I think this thread and many others would have a whole different feeling over a few beers in person.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

My opinion on the subject is 23 years of age is much to young to be a police officer. I believe 30 should be a minimum age. At 23 you have way to much vinegar in you blood and no seasoning at all. At 23 you are testosterone and weenier driven which is not good for interfacing with the general public. While I am at it, I believe a police officer should have a 4 year degree.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

rmiller4292 said:


> The way On the hook made it sound to me was that he hoped that public scrutiny had a positive impact on how I do my job... It shouldn't have any impact if I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing, public scrutiny or not.
> 
> Threat was probably not the right word, however I'm sure officers that get thrown under the bus as political pawns feel that the public scrutiny is a threat at times. That's the problem with message boards...* I think this thread and many others would have a whole different feeling over a few beers in person*.


Ha, you just summed up this entire website.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

whiskey1 said:


> Ha, you just summed up this entire website.


Isn't that the truth! It's definitely easy to get the wrong idea from someone's post!


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

rmiller4292 said:


> I simply posted an incident where an "Old Guy" killed an officer after being stopped on a minor traffic violation. It has more similarities than you might think. I was simply pointing out that because somebody is of a more advanced age, that doesn't mean they can't do harm.


Oh well then by all means continue killing kids, choking people to death and assaulting the elderly. Sorry for getting in the way of good police work. While you are at it go pick up some new combat fatigues, body armour, and tanks to complete all of this excellent civilian police work. The people seem to really respect the way this job is being carried out.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Hookless said:


> My opinion on the subject is 23 years of age is much to young to be a police officer. I believe 30 should be a minimum age. At 23 you have way to much vinegar in you blood and no seasoning at all. At 23 you are testosterone and weenier driven which is not good for interfacing with the general public. While I am at it, I believe a police officer should have a 4 year degree.


What?? So does a four year degree make you a better cop no. This is why dept already have a hard time finding people as it is. So were going to get a 4 yr degree to start out making $40K a year give or take


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

gettinspooled said:


> Oh well then by all means continue killing kids, choking people to death and assaulting the elderly. Sorry for getting in the way of good police work. While you are at it go pick up some new combat fatigues, body armour, and tanks to complete all of this excellent civilian police work. The people seem to really respect the way this job is being carried out.


I'm sorry...I guess I missed where we were talking about any of that? Check your facts though...I've never killed anybody...children or otherwise, choked anybody or assaulted the elderly. I do have and wear my body armor, and a pair of pants with a cargo pocket though!

Not a single police department in the United States is in possession of a tank...maybe an MRAP which is an armored truck...but it's definitely not a tank....but I don't have only of those either.

You sound like you need to vent about us evil policemen though..so let it out man...I'm here to listen.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

rmiller4292 said:


> I've never killed anybody...children or otherwise, choked anybody or assaulted the elderly.


I never said "you" did, however you seem quick to justify tazering and beating up an old man.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

gettinspooled said:


> Oh well then by all means continue killing kids, choking people to death and assaulting the elderly. Sorry for getting in the way of good police work. While you are at it go pick up some new combat fatigues, body armour, and tanks to complete all of this excellent civilian police work. The people seem to really respect the way this job is being carried out.


Actually you did....but that's fine....

You used the word "you" so I took that to mean me....and if you read back through my posts please take note that I never justified what this officer did in any form or fashion....you'll actually see that I advocated re-training and criminal charges if they are warranted.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

This thread is shocking .


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

All the arm chair quarterbacks here. sad3sm


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Otolith said:


> A missing inspection sticker or out of date one is what part of "protect and serve" ?
> How do you feel now days when you have a police car following you when looking in your rear view mirror ?
> Do you think, ut oh, what did I do wrong or do you get exciting and feel great and safe for having law enforcement so close by for your protection ?


An inspection sticker is suppose to "protect" your dumbarse as well as mine. Now go change them 4 bald tires before one blows out and kills somebody.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

gettinspooled said:


> Oh well then by all means continue killing kids, choking people to death and assaulting the elderly. Sorry for getting in the way of good police work. While you are at it go pick up some new combat fatigues, body armour, and tanks to complete all of this excellent civilian police work. The people seem to really respect the way this job is being carried out.


Sometimes that mundane civilian work can take a twist rather quickly. :brew2:

Just turn on the news anytime day or night and take a look if you don't believe me.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

espanolabass said:


> All the arm chair quarterbacks here. sad3sm


Just watching the video re-play on page one....Pretty clear that the old man did nothing wrong to be grabbed and thrown to the ground and tasered for.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Here you go. The old man says near the end when interviewed he ain't gonna take that from nobody. Another case of follow lawful commands don't get tazed.


You also don't get tased over an expired or no inspection sticker...

And just what lawful command are you referring to?

I told one of these young new cops once to get off of my property or arrest me......He left....Some of them are on a power trip like the one I told to leave...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I still believe that lawmen wear white hats. I just wish hearing about incidents like this were still shocking the way they were 20 years or so ago. There was a time when you rarely heard about this kind of thing, now you almost expect to see it. I don't know if it didn't get media coverage, it didn't happen as much, hiring laws force them to hire substandard candidates or we just have larger forces so there are more incidents but its disturbing to see and hear of stories like this. Hotheads should not be officers.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Just watching the video re-play on page one....Pretty clear that the old man did nothing wrong to be grabbed and thrown to the ground and tasered for.


Was it clear the old man didn't say go fark yourself? Just asking.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

^ because dash cams and cell phones


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Spirit said:


> "...There was a time when you rarely heard about this kind of thing, now you almost expect to see it. I don't know if it didn't get media coverage..."


 That is it. Just a video, no audio, and everyone thinks they know the whole story. The final story will never be published on a front page.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

chumy said:


> Was it clear the old man didn't say go fark yourself? Just asking.


Why would that make a difference? Police must hear people talk mess to them all the time. Does not give him a right to manhandle and taze a senior citizen, IMO.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

chumy said:


> Sometimes that mundane civilian work can take a twist rather quickly. :brew2:
> 
> Just turn on the news anytime day or night and take a look if you don't believe me.


The police do have a job to do that I would personally NEVER do. I actually admire those who do the job and do it right. It is probably mostly media exposure and the recent fact that almost everyone now has a video camera at all times that bring to light all the bad and not so much of the good.

All that being said I still, just as many others, don't like to see an old man assaulted by an overzealous officer.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow! 90yo Grandma on wheelchair will be tased next! Deadly grandma with kungfouey!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> espanolabass said:
> 
> 
> > All the arm chair quarterbacks here.
> ...


Did you see where he was resisting?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

teeroy said:


> Did you see where he was resisting?


Resisting what? Did you hear or see something we didn't?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

teeroy said:


> Waiting for some more red from you to get my reputation bar back in the Xmas spirit.
> 
> When and how did I back him up?


See above.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Resisting what? Did you hear or see something we didn't?


Ok, watch it again. The officer went to arrest him and he resisted.

This video can be broken into several parts which can be argued/discussed:

*TRAFFIC STOP:*

Apparently the chief doesn't think the vehicle needs an inspection sticker. We still don't know what kind of dealer tag is on the vehicle. You can argue about the legality of the stop. We also don't know if this man was using the dealer tag in a legal manner. It's not illegal to arrest someone for an expired inspection sticker, that is of course, if the car needs one.

*DIALOGUE: *

No one knows what was said between the two. The officer may have been short on patience and wanted to show him 'who's boss.' The older gentleman may have said something threatening or may have lead the officer to believe he wasn't going to cooperate with anything, which would make more sense as to why he was arrested. I am guessing that if the officer would have been a little more patient this would have ended peacefully.

*USE OF FORCE:*

If you don't think the man resisted arrest, you need to watch the video one more time. Pulling away from an officer trying to arrest you is the definition of resisting. I'm not saying if the arrest was a legal one or not. I am saying that he resisted. Did he need to throw him on the ground? Again, taking the time to explain what's going on, giving him another chance to comply, will usually work. Taking the time to explain things and being patient has saved me some headaches.

*TASER: *

Did he really need to use it on this older man? I can attest that tasers minimize injury to all parties involved. However, I don't think I would have tased this man at the point he was tased. If a 76 year old is swinging at me trying to hurt me, I will tase him. If he is resisting the arrest to the point I could get hurt fighting with him, I may tase him. According to the video, it looks like the man was lying on the ground when he was tased. This wasn't Anderson Silva, this is an senior citizen. Taser INC recommends that someone needs to be actively resisting before the taser is used. I don't know what the man was doing when he was tased. It is worth noting that I have worked night shift my entire career (almost 7 years) and I have never used my taser.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

rmiller4292 said:


> Just a reminder to folks that an "old guy" can kill you just as fast as a youngster...
> 
> Trooper Randall Vetter was killed by a 72 year old man who he had stopped for a seatbelt violation.


 Thus, any old guy needs to be shot on sight: never know when they're going to twist off and start their mass murder spree.

Geez, gimme a break.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Your assuming that he was being arrested, you don't know. Your doing exactly what you accuse the media of doing...

I believe the man turned and at the same time, or with a slight delay, the officer grabbed the man. We do not know that the man was under arrest, nor do I believe he knew that to be the case. Resisting a grab from an officer when your not under arrest isn't a crime. Cops cannot just go around grabbing people, and claim they were resisting. Personally, I think the resisting charge is overused and needs more clarification as to exactly what constitutes resisting. Watch any cop video and you will see at least one cop if not multiple cops jump on someone while claiming they are resisting, even though the officer has the suspects arm nearly touching the back of their head. Any time the body is impacted, there is a natural jerk back reaction, this is not resisting arrest, it is a natural reflex.

Also, to my knowledge, there is only one type of dealer plate that exempts users from inspection. That plate is good for intransit, road testing , and demonstration. Why can you not accept that the chief acknowledges that the plate was exempt? Why is that acknoledgement not good engough for you? The stop was bad, so all the other actions were bad too. We don't need hot head cops like that guy in a position of public trust. Do you think his Mother is proud of his actions on that stop? Mine wouldn't have been.



teeroy said:


> Ok, watch it again. The officer went to arrest him and he resisted.
> 
> This video can be broken into several parts which can be argued/discussed:
> 
> ...


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Without getting into whether or not the cop was justified in tazing the old man. I find it absolutely rediculus that we are arresting people for inspection stickers. I guess there is no real crime in Victoria that this officer could be dealing with. Cut him a ticket and move on, let him argue his side in court or with the DA.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> "...Also, to my knowledge, there is only one type of dealer plate that exempts users from inspection. That plate is good for intransit, road testing , and demonstration. Why can you not accept that the chief acknowledges that the plate was exempt? Why is that acknoledgement not good engough for you? QUOTE]
> 
> Since you are an self-described expert on Texas license plates, would you please show the Texas statute that states such an exemption? Should be easy for an expert, and end the debate.
> I have asked you the same question before. No response.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Something that many here do not realize is that area is a hot spot for drug activity. Not such a nice neighborhood nearby and plenty of homeless people walking through headed for a fix or just getting one. 

I sat two blocks south of there outside of Hairy Tom's pet shop watching an elderly dude dealing across on the other side of Laurent street. He was fairly clever in his business transactions. He would pace back and forth in a parking lot not far from the bus stop waiting on customers with hands in his pockets. Vehicles would pull up to him making small talk and then offer a bottle of water or soda. The one or the other hand would come out of pocket and reach for the container while making the drop grabbing money at the same time. Vehicle would drive off and he would drop the container behind the bus stop and go back to pacing again. It was usually less than 5 minutes until another vehicle would drive up, he had a pile of water bottles accumulated. 

An officer with any street smarts would suspect drivers in that area automatically. Inspection sticker and seat belt violations are good reasons to stop people especially in an area with 30 or 35 mph speed limits. 

The way that old dude hopped out of the car would definitely make me question his intentions.

I'm not defending the apparently overzealous officer, just pointing out that this was probably not your normal traffic stop. Any vehicle coming out of that neighborhood is prime target for inspection.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Watch again. How the cop attacked this man at first trying to arrest him for wrong reason. He was in the wrong and tried to prove himself right. If you call a little pull back from this 80yo man a resisting arrest and justify this cop's behavior, I am out of word. Look at the way this cop wrestled this fragile 80yo old man down very hard on the concrete street. If this old man were your father, would you be happy with it! Ridiculous justification. Don't defense bad behavior.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

The video is very disturbing to me. The elderly man did nothing wrong to be treated as he was. The cop did everything wrong attempting to arrest the old man. And for what? A tag? 

There are a lot of people out there that, if they were a witness to the entire assault by the cop, might have come to the assistance of the old man. The situation could have turned mighty ugly in a nanosecond.

Don't forget, there is a provision in the CHL law that allows for a holder to come to the assistance of a third party that is under unlawful attack. Just sayin.

Unless there are other facts not presented to date, I believe the cop should be fired.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sound, or no sound, I can't imagine anything the older gentleman could have said that would warrant the officer throwing him to the ground and tasing him. Given this plus the physical capabilities of the gentleman, it appears to be a gross overreaction by the officer. I predict the older gentleman's retirement account will be enhanced significantly in the coming years.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not gonna read through all this but do have this to say.
A cop is a cop, whether he is a thug or not you must comply. It's not an option. Anyone who thinks they have a right to resist deserves to be smacked around. Every day thousands of stops are made by mostly good cops and almost every on of those stops the driver is upset with the cop for messin up their day. After thinking it over most realize they were wrong and pay the fine. Those that act in the right way go to court and let a judge decide.
Resist and get your arse kicked. Pretty simple to me.
People that believe, as apparently some here do, that you have the option to resist smell like a michael brown to me!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

You can almost follow the conversation by their motions. The old guy is just standing there when the officer grabs him by the wrist. Why did he slap the old man'a arm? I hope they drug tested the cop, he may have been on something. His actions look way too aggressive for the situation.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> *Anyone who thinks they have a right to resist deserves to be smacked around.* Every day thousands of stops are made by mostly good cops and almost every on of those stops the driver is upset with the cop for messin up their day. After thinking it over most realize they were wrong and pay the fine. Those that act in the right way go to court and let a judge decide.
> Resist and get your arse kicked. Pretty simple to me.
> *People that believe, as apparently some here do, that you have the option to resist smell like a michael brown to me!*


You must have overlooked the fact that the Supreme Court has ruled that you are well within your rights to resist an unlawful arrest.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> You must have overlooked the fact that the Supreme Court has ruled that you are well within your rights to resist an unlawful arrest.
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/uslaw/defunlaw.htm


I see you are a selective reader. Highlight the part about taking it to a judge.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

The old man got tasered for not allowing the LEO to control the situation (resisting). Nobody enjoys seeing someone get this treatment, but the old guy should have complied with the LEO's directions and this wouldn't have gotten out of hand. I have to give the LEO some leeway in this situation.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> The old man got tasered for not allowing the LEO to control the situation (resisting). Nobody enjoys seeing someone get this treatment, but the old guy should have complied with the LEO's directions and this wouldn't have gotten out of hand. I have to give the LEO some leeway in this situation.


That's my point and the way folks should think about this. 
If that cop is a thug, and I must say there is at least a possibility of that, then the LAW will deal with it, not joe DA that has a bad attitude.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm not gonna read through all this but do have this to say.
> A cop is a cop, whether he is a thug or not you must comply. It's not an option. Anyone who thinks they have a right to resist deserves to be smacked around. Every day thousands of stops are made by mostly good cops and almost every on of those stops the driver is upset with the cop for messin up their day. After thinking it over most realize they were wrong and pay the fine. Those that act in the right way go to court and let a judge decide.
> Resist and get your arse kicked. Pretty simple to me.
> People that believe, as apparently some here do, that you have the option to resist smell like a michael brown to me!


That is flat ridiculous. The old man knew the rules and the cop was a hot headed punk. The old man was upset at the situation because the officers lack of the law was about to cost the old man time and money. The cop could have wrote the **** ticket if he felt the old man was in violation and let the old man fight it out in court but instead the cop decided to show the old man who's boss. Cops like this have no business out on the streets and I really hope that this is the last traffic stop made by Nathanial Robinson.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*really!!*

Watched it first time,then again made me even madder,cop had no reason [old man Hispanic]middle of the day,nothing frightening about him.Have a cop friend up here in Ftworth tell me that's the way a lot of the younger cops act Dallas even worse.Chip on shoulder or attitude whatever I got a gun and badge I`m right and your wrong.Had an experience myself minus a taser. I think best thing can happen when departments get body cams that way whoever is out of line is on video,videos don`t lie. Just my 2.5 cents worth..


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

gettinspooled said:


> That is flat ridiculous. The old man knew the rules and the cop was a hot headed punk. The old man was upset at the situation because the officers lack of the law was about to cost the old man time and money. The cop could have wrote the **** ticket if he felt the old man was in violation and let the old man fight it out in court but instead the cop decided to show the old man who's boss. Cops like this have no business out on the streets and I really hope that this is the last traffic stop made by Nathanial Robinson.


^^^^^ this!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

gettinspooled said:


> That is flat ridiculous. The old man knew the rules and the cop was a hot headed punk. The old man was upset at the situation because the officers lack of the law was about to cost the old man time and money. The cop could have wrote the **** ticket if he felt the old man was in violation and let the old man fight it out in court but instead the cop decided to show the old man who's boss. Cops like this have no business out on the streets and I really hope that this is the last traffic stop made by Nathanial Robinson.


So, the LEO should have debate the law on the side of the road? If I'm the LEO, I'm going to control the situation FIRST, then I may listen to what the guy has to say. But control the situation, I will most definitely.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> So, the LEO should have debate the law on the side of the road? If I'm the LEO, I'm going to control the situation FIRST, then I may listen to what the guy has to say. But control the situation, I will most definitely.


You get salad with your lunch today. The proponents of chaos may learn some day, but I doubt it!

I wonder what the old man's criminal record is!


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> So, the LEO should have debate the law on the side of the road? If I'm the LEO, I'm going to control the situation FIRST, then I may listen to what the guy has to say. But control the situation, I will most definitely.


He could have got out his ticket pad and wrote the ticket. He would have still been in control of the situation and likely the old man would have sat there an told him that he was wrong. No physical altercation necessary. Cop hands him the citation when he is finished and heads off to harass the next one.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

gettinspooled said:


> He could have got out his ticket pad and wrote the ticket. He would have still been in control of the situation and likely the old man would have sat there an told him that he was wrong. No physical altercation necessary. Cop hands him the citation when he is finished and heads off to harass the next one.


The old guy was arguing with the cop about something. How did the cop know the car wasn't stolen? The cop tried to get him to put his hands behind his back several times before he tasered him. The gentleman wouldn't comply.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Texas Penal Code*

Â§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR 
TRANSPORTATION. (a) *A person commits an offense if he *
*intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace *
*officer* or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his 
direction *from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of *
*the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or *
*another.*
(b) It is no defense to prosecution under this section that 
the arrest or search was unlawful.
(c) Except as provided in Subsection (d), an offense under 
this section is a Class A misdemeanor.
(d) An offense under this section is a felony of the third 
degree if the actor uses a deadly weapon to resist the arrest or 
search.

Acts 1973, 63rd Leg., p. 883, ch. 399, Â§ 1, eff. Jan. 1, 1974. 
Acts 1991, 72nd Leg., ch. 277, Â§ 1, 2, eff. Sept. 1, 1991; Acts 
1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 900, Â§ 1.01, eff. Sept. 1, 1994.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> The old guy was arguing with the cop about something. How did the cop know the car wasn't stolen? The cop tried to get him to put his hands behind his back several times before he tasered him. The gentleman wouldn't comply.


Actually, the cop tried to grab a piece of paper from the old man's hand and when he was unsuccessful pulled his arm behind his back.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> Â§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR
> TRANSPORTATION. (a) *A person commits an offense if he *
> *intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace *
> *officer* or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his
> ...


Are you certain that the police officer ever informed the old man that he was under arrest or that the cop was actually attempting to make an arrest? Apparently the old man was never arrested in this whole process so there was no arrest actually made. Looks like on the video after failing to grab the paper from the old man and then lost his temper.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> The old guy was arguing with the cop about something. How did the cop know the car wasn't stolen? The cop tried to get him to put his hands behind his back several times before he tasered him. The gentleman wouldn't comply.


Because the old man was at his place of employment, driving a company owned vehicle with the owner of the car standing there. He was at the dealership the tags would match to.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

And just how did the cop know all of this? Face it, the old guy resisted. Whether there was cause to resist was not relevant at that time.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> And just how did the cop know all of this? Face it, the old guy resisted. Whether there was cause to resist was not relevant at that time.


What did the old guy resist? Was this an arrest or was it an assault? I don;t think it is a crime to resist assault.

According to the DA Officer Robinson could face several charges including aggravated assault, assault, official oppression, and injury to elderly.

Bottom line the old guy was never cited and never arrested so what was the cop doing?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are a 20 something year old cop and you have to break out the tazer on a 76 year old man, police work might not be for you.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

The old guy was tasered because the LEO wasn't able to control the situation, ensuring his safety, until he was able to assess the situation. Why is it so outrageous that the cop gained control of the situation before debating finer points of the penal code?


----------



## carancahua kid (Apr 11, 2010)

The cops are out of control in this country. They harass innocent people for no reason at all way too often, and yes there are a lot of good ones and a lot of good done by cops. I wish the old man would of laid that cop out and taught him about respect.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> If you are a 20 something year old cop and you have to break out the tazer on a 76 year old man, police work might not be for you.


The cop thought about a chokehold maneuver but didn't want to be in the national spotlight. I cant breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Your assuming that he was being arrested, you don't know. Your doing exactly what you accuse the media of doing...


It's "you're" as in "you are"

Just so we're clear, you think the officer just wanted to beat up and assault an old man with his video running and the public watching?



saltwaterjunky said:


> Watched it first time,then again made me even madder,cop had no reason [old man Hispanic]middle of the day,nothing frightening about him.


Just so I'm clear; If you're older and out during the day time, you're not dangerous, correct? At what time do people become dangerous? At what age are you not dangerous? Help me out here.



gettinspooled said:


> Are you certain that the police officer ever informed the old man that he was under arrest or that the cop was actually attempting to make an arrest? Apparently the old man was never arrested in this whole process so there was no arrest actually made. Looks like on the video after failing to grab the paper from the old man and then lost his temper.


No I think he just wanted to beat someone up. :headknock

It would be very odd arresting someone without saying anything.



Spirit said:


> Because the old man was at his place of employment, driving a company owned vehicle with the owner of the car standing there. He was at the dealership the tags would match to.


Could he have sat in the vehicle and explained that?

This is getting comical.....

No one knows what was said, but everyone knows exactly what happened. Again, I'm not making excuses for the officer. Based on what limited information is available, I don't think he was near patient enough.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> The old guy was tasered because the LEO wasn't able to control the situation, ensuring his safety, until he was able to assess the situation. Why is it so outrageous that the cop gained control of the situation before debating finer points of the penal code?


 The fact that the police "lost control" of the situation is testament in it'self that he is a terrible LEO. I have to deal daily with violent students in a hell hole called a school. I have never had to resort to physical force, yet I deal with hardened feral thugs daily. If one guy can restore order in a cafeteria brawl without violence, I expect a cop to be able to talk to a little old man without slamming him down and tasering him to "control the situation".


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Schools are primarily a gun-free zone. It might make a diff if you thought you could get shot.

Look, I don't like ego-tripping cops either. But they must be given some latitude in dealing with the type of people they deal with day in and day out.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

It's pretty simple. 
1) answer all questions the Leo asks
2) do what he says
3) drive off free and clear


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, it is, and that's what I tried to type. Fat fingers and auto correct change what I type, and I usually catch it. Do you get bonus pay for being the grammar police too? Can you please check all my future posts a little quicker, in case I have other errors, that way I can still edit them.

Although you responded, you didn't answer the question. Did you see or hear something we didn't? How do you "know" that he was placed under arrest? Its not about what you think happened, its about what you know and can prove. So, tell us what that information is. To be clear, I think the officer assaulted the man, and didn't follow procedure or protocol. Now, tell what you know.



teeroy said:


> It's "you're" as in "you are"
> 
> Just so we're clear, you think the officer just wanted to beat up and assault an old man with his video running and the public watching?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not the smartest fella, nor do I have the life experience of many of you (threw that in as many like to bring up lack of age = lack of sense) however, in the few times I've been pulled over, I never thought to myself I'm gonna jump out of my car and start arguing with this cop. Right or wrong I'm gonna sit here until he tells me to do otherwise. Never been shot, tased, tackled, anything like that. When he walks up to the back of my vehicle he has no idea who I am, what I'm up to, if I have a gun, no idea. So I try and sit there and seem as non threatening as possible......what's so hard about showing a little common courtesy to a cop?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Reading the Victoria paper the last few days, that cop has probably seen the best of his law enforcement career. I hope he has something to fall back on.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Yes, it is, and that's what I tried to type. Fat fingers and auto correct change what I type, and I usually catch it. Do you get bonus pay for being the grammar police too? Can you please check all my future posts a little quicker, in case I have other errors, that way I can still edit them.
> 
> Although you responded, you didn't answer the question. Did you see or hear something we didn't? How do you "know" that he was placed under arrest? Its not about what you think happened, its about what you know and can prove. So, tell us what that information is. To be clear, I think the officer assaulted the man, and didn't follow procedure or protocol. Now, tell what you know.


Your you're is a serious pet peeve of mine.

The article said that he was arrested for the violation.....:headknock



> Police dashboard camera video shows Robinson arresting Vasquez for the expired sticker.
> 
> When the officer first grabbed Vasquez's arm, the older man pulled it away. Robinson then pushed Vasquez down on the hood of the police cruiser. The two fell out of the camera's video frame, but police said the officer used the Taser on Vasquez twice while he was on the ground.





> Vasquez was handcuffed, placed in the back of the police cruiser and taken to Citizens Medical Center, where he remained in police custody for two hours.





> The internal investigation also will examine the details of the arrest.


Typically when an officer makes an arrest, he or she has to touch you. In this video, I saw the officer grab the suspect's wrist, which is common when placing someone into handcuffs. I then saw him pull away. My eyes tell me he is going to place him under arrest. That's not how to assault someone is by grabbing at their wrist.

I have been making arrests for going on a decade now. I don't normally touch people unless I'm going to detain them in handcuffs or arrest them. Or if they want a hug. I give free hugs.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

for those with continuing interest in this incident, here are two videos from the Victoria newspaper, one from the Police Chief and the other from the Attorney representing the affected citizen.

https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/videos/2014/dec/17/12291/

https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/videos/2014/dec/17/12292/


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Let it soak!!!*

Looks as though the Rangers will determine if the old gezzer was resisting and LEO actions were justified. Stand by for Victoria Riot and looting... Right after Christmas. Satan Clause will announce the acquitted verdict of all assault charges. :texasflag


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Heard on the news the Victoria swat team is gearing up for a commando raid on the Sunset Acres Convalescent home. Apparently, these types of places are a hotbed of drug activity. Look for mass beat downs as the confused old folks don't comply with swat team commands.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> Heard on the news the Victoria swat team is gearing up for a commando raid on the Sunset Acres Convalescent home. Apparently, these types of places are a hotbed of drug activity. Look for mass beat downs as the confused old folks don't comply with swat team commands.


I hope those folks have their hearing aids in or it might get ugly. I hear most of the drug activity is of the prescription form those seniors get all hopped up on those meds.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

teeroy said:


> Typically when an officer makes an arrest, he or she has to touch you. In this video, I saw the officer grab the suspect's wrist, which is common when placing someone into handcuffs. I then saw him pull away. My eyes tell me he is going to place him under arrest. That's not how to assault someone is by grabbing at their wrist.
> 
> I have been making arrests for going on a decade now. I don't normally touch people unless I'm going to detain them in handcuffs or arrest them. Or if they want a hug. I give free hugs.


Teeroy, just how do you actually go about that? I know if somebody's actively trying to kick your ***, you really don't worry about the protocol, but on a situation like this, it really seems like the officer would have done better taking thirty seconds to tell the guy he's going to have put him under arrest, that he's getting some bracelets, and he'd appreciate it if he cooperated. The common thread on these incidents generally seems to be just the cop relatively suddenly grabbing a wrist and pulling it behind the "perp's" back right off the bat, then the natural, bordering on involuntary, reaction to such a move, trying to pull your arm back in front of you to see what the heck's going on with your wrist, is then defined as "resisting" and let the butt-whippin' and tasin' begin.. It's basically human nature presenting the cop with a "freebie" resisting charge unless the "arrestee" is cold unconscious, and it really seems like a lot of this could be avoided in many cases just by preparing them a bit for what's going to happen..


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> Schools are primarily a gun-free zone. It might make a diff if you thought you could get shot.
> 
> Look, I don't like ego-tripping cops either. But they must be given some latitude in dealing with the type of people they deal with day in and day out.


Copy that, Monkeyman1. I agree. We do give LEO some latitude when dealing with the public, and rightly so. That's why it bothers me so much when someone misuses the trust that society has in LEO to exercise that latitude with control and professionalism. I am no cop basher, by any means. I treat all LEO respectfully and sensibly, and have always been treated the same way back. Mutual respect and trust still goes a long way in this country. But in this case, that goon of a cop was WAY to eager to resort to violence, IMO.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> Look, I don't like ego-tripping cops either. But they must be given some latitude in dealing with the type of people they deal with day in and day out.


I agree about the necessity of latitude in dealing with people and I also think that the majority of the time there is a proper use of that latitude. There are thousands of these stops made every day where everything is done appropriately by the police even if physical force is applied.

In this incident however it doesn't look right and it appears that there will be a thorough investigation to determine whether or not this was appropriate.

I think personally that this cop chose about the worst time to have this sort of incident take place as he may end up being a sacrificial lamb so to speak.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Checking my extensive network of sources I have gotten the real story. The officer thought the 76 year old Vasquez was Chuck Norris.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

gettinspooled said:


> "...In this incident however it doesn't look right..."


 That, is the key. People are drawing all sorts of conclusions from a videoed fraction of the incident. From the time the cop first appears on camera to the end was 1 minute 48 seconds, the physical part is 10 seconds. Nothing seen after the initial confrontation, and absolutely no audio.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Super Dave said:


> The video is very disturbing to me. The elderly man did nothing wrong to be treated as he was. The cop did everything wrong attempting to arrest the old man. And for what? A tag?
> 
> There are a lot of people out there that, if they were a witness to the entire assault by the cop, might have come to the assistance of the old man. The situation could have turned mighty ugly in a nanosecond.
> 
> ...


Yep. Not only be fired but also arrested for assault. Next 90yo grandma on wheelchair will be tased for try to run over a cop with her wheelchair when she just tries to move. I hope the old man has a very good lawyer.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

When? and for what violation?



teeroy said:


> Your you're is a serious pet peeve of mine.
> 
> *The article said that he was arrested for the violation*.....:headknock
> 
> ...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

This just in, an 8 year old little girl was tased for resisting arrest. I don't care how old you are, a threat is a threat. Should have beat her in the head a few times with a night stick like they did in the good old days. Cops can't be letting these criminals get away with this disrespecting the law nonsense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

boom! said:


> Maybe everyone should just drive around pre-handcuffed in the event we run into a pussy cop.


Thanks for the reddie, I forgot you're a cop hater.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Cop*



monkeyman1 said:


> And just how did the cop know all of this? Face it, the old guy resisted. Whether there was cause to resist was not relevant at that time.


Like you said "the old guy". That much force unnecessary. If a cop is wrong, I let him know it, even had one follow me to the judges house. If he's (cop) correct, it's yes sir and no sir, but they don't have to have a attitude about it. Give me my ticket an go and protect and serve.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

There was no need for the force. A little calm friendly chatting would have circumvented the situation totally.

But nope, "I am heap big police! Hear me ROAR. Gett'um on your knees old man and worship me. This badge means we care!" 
Baby boy cop is too young for that kind of job. I have seen it too many times even from members of my own family.
Should be mandatory 30 years old with a 4 year degree to be a police officer.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

He is looking for a job as of today...Victoria PD fired his arse! :walkingsm


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> He is looking for a job as of today...Victoria PD fired his arse! :walkingsm


Justice!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

steve holchak said:


> Justice!


No, Justice would be the old man's son getting a free shot at his solar plexus... This is just CYA on the department's part: if they didn't get dragged over the coals for this conflagration, they realize that they've got a hothead on the payroll and they'll get it from the next incident down the line...and yes, there would be another from that guy.


----------

